# Ah ha!  now it comes out....



## Goldendragon7 (May 8, 2005)

Stooge-Fu is a system of many unconventional  techniques, weapons or whatever is at hand used to dominate you  opponent.

Origin: United States (somewhere near or in LA).

History:

Stooge-Fu was  developed in the early 1900s in the United States from a system commonly known  as "slapstick". Slapstick was used by many in those days and was introduced to  the only Stooge-Fu masters Moe Howard by Ted Healy. Moe, his brother Jerome  (Curly), and other Stooge-Fu master Larry Fine broke with Ted "Doc" Healy and  developed slapstick into what is now know a Stoogesl4-Fu.

The art was  principally developed by Howard, Fine and Howard from 1934 to 1965 with the help  of their two disciples Joe Besser & Joe DeRita. Howard, Fine & Howard  were the only men to have ever mastered the art and took most of the knowledge  of Stooge-Fu with them to the grave. Although disciples Joe Besser and Joe  DeRita never masterd the art, they both left behind many unanswered questions  regarding Stooge-Fu when they died.

Although many have tried to  duplicated the masters of Stooge-Fu, none have come close to success. While  still practiced by some, there are currently no known masters of Stooge-Fu. The  best sources of knowledge are available in the archives left behind by the  Masters in the form of 190 18-20 minute Columbia Pictures  two-reelers.

Descriptions:

Stooge-Fu is well know for the  distintive sounds made upon a successful strike. A fist to the forehead strike,  if done propery, will produce a distintive sound similar to two coconut halves  being pounded together. If this sound is not present when you rap your opponet  on the head, then you know the technique was not executed  properly.

Stooge-Fu also uses many open-hand techniques to the face,  called slaps. These strikes also result in a distintive smacking sound when  applied properly. This strike is also useful against multiple opponents who are  side by side. After slapping the first opponent, the hand can be followed  through to slap the next opponent, and the next. This was sometimes used against  the Masters as well. 

A common move in the art of Stooge-Fu, is the  "Moe-Eye-Poke". The Grandmaster, Moe used it often. Occasionally his proteges  would be able to block this move using a knife hand placed vertically about the  bridge of the nose. In most cases, Grandmaster Moe was able to pull off the move  successfully by luring his opponents in to "pick out two". 

Combination  moves are also a feature of Stooge-Fu. A common one employed by Grandmaster Moe  would be an abdomen punch followed immediately by a fist to the forehead. You'll  know it was applied properly if the "bass drum" sound occurs from the abdomen  punch and the opponent bows over. This is usually followed up with a fist to the  forehead, which returns the opponent to the upright position, vulnerable for a  follow-up attack.

Master Curly favored the defensive moves of Stooge-Fu,  being the quivering hand wave. This move can be described by quickly shaking you  wrist while moving your hand up and down in your opponent's face. If done  properly, the opponet will be distracted and his gaze will be fixed upon your  hand, giving you time to escape. It has limited offensive capabilities as well.  For example, when your opponent's gaze is fixed upon you hand, you can lower it  and pat the ground, in which case the opponent's head will follow, and smack the  ground in a similar fashion.

Not uncommon to Stooge-Fu is the use of  feints, or distractions to create an opening. One such example is to present  your fist to your opponent about chest-high and say "see that?" The opponent  will slap the fist sending it in a circular movement behind you and back over  your own head to result in a rap on your oponent's skull. Great discretion  should be observed before attempting this move, because used indiscriminantly,  you could end up rapping your own skull.

Some moves in Stooge-Fu are  designed for multiple attackers. One of these is using the opponent's jacket  against him and his partner. When one of the opponents is removing his jacket to  thrash you, you must manuever your arm into his empty sleeve before he gets his  arm out of the other sleeve. Then with a spinning movement, you strike his  partner with your fist and turn such that when he strikes back, your opponent,  who is caught in the other sleeve, receives the blow. Then repeat the process  until both opponents are rendered unconscious. 

Stooge-Fu is not just  limited to strikes. There exists numerous grabs as well. One commonly used grab  is to pull a handful of the opponents hair out of his head, also resulting in a  loud tearing sound when applied properly. Master Curly showed the best defense  for this move by keeping his head shaved.

Stooge-Fu also employs a wide  variety of weapons. Some of these are hammers, pipes, various dishes, power  tools, boiling water, hot irons, ink pens, golf clubs, vices, saws, etc...  

While on the subject of weapons, pie-hurling was a favorite technique of  the Masters. But this was not limited to just pies. Although pies, pastries and  eggs were the main items of throwing due to their damaging effects, food of all  sorts could be used effectively. 

Stooge-Fu is quite unique in that it  makes use of whatever is at hand. Even chemical warfare was implemented by the  Masters if they could manage to get a hold of a skunk.

There are even  psychological aspects in the practice of Stooge-Fu: intimidating yells such as,  "Why you, nitwit! I oughtta murder you!", and "Hey, Porcupine! Come here!", and  "Remind me to kill you later!".

Training:

Stooge-Fu consisted of  quite a bit of knock-downs and falls (off tables, down stairs & mine shafts,  through holes in floors & roofs, so students of the art must learn how to  fall correctly. Accuracy in throwing is also a key factor in being a successful  Stooge-Fu practitioner. This can be practiced safely using pastries and pies,  but hammers, axes, pipes, etc. should not be hurled at one another until the  student has mastered throwing pies & pastries.

Shemp and Curly were  noted for hand and footwork techniques, respectively. Shemp's training method,  often used in combat situations as a distraction, involved throwing wild punches  into the air and close to the opponent's face while dazzling him with fancy  footwork. Curly's footwork training was called the "Curly Shuffle", where you  tap the floor behind you with the toe of one foot while sliding backwards on the  other foot, repeatedly. Curly sometimes combined this with the difficult  manuever of his finger-snapping, hand-clapping moves, great for developing  coordination.

Stooge-Fu also involves some cardio-vascular training as  demostrated by Shemp with his circular floor-run. Lying on the floor, simply  start running as if you were standing. If executed properly, you'll find  yourself doing circles on the floor. You don't have any excuses for not running  with this method.

Common in many of the Asian styles were yells to clear  the lungs of air during a punch or kick. In Stooge-Fu, there are many  recognizable yells which aided in mastering the art. Curly is credited for the  "wooob-wooob-wooob-woooob" and "nyuk nyuk nyuk nyuk" yells. Shemp gets the  honors of developing the "eeeeb-eeeb-eeeeb-eeeeeb-eeeeeeb" yells, while all the  masters could be heard going "nyaaaaaaaa-aaaaa-aaaaa-aaaaa" when opponents tried  to intimidate them.

Subl4-Styles:

Slap-check-stick

  :supcool:    artyon:     :ultracool


----------



## kenpoworks (May 8, 2005)

Well I studied with a guy, who'd met a guy' who said he'd heard of a guy, who new a guy, who said he did "Stooge Fu", ...but then again the guy i studied with was a bit of a clown!
I thaaaank yoooouuu!


----------



## shesulsa (May 8, 2005)

Some say Stooge-Fu is a 1,000-year-old-art, is there any truth to that?


----------



## arnisador (May 8, 2005)

I meet practitioners of this art constantly! They always claim to be practicing some other art, the name of which varies, but I can always tell...


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 8, 2005)

Yes, those guys are a 10-1/2 degree!!!


----------



## Simon Curran (May 8, 2005)

I believe the contemporary masters of Stooge-Fu are known as "The Wayans Brothers", but I'm not too sure how well publicised their knowledge of it's techniques and strategies are...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (May 9, 2005)

Knuck, knuck, knuck, knuck, knuck :lol:


----------



## Brother John (May 9, 2005)

wow...
you must've given a lot of time to write
that.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Kempogeek (May 9, 2005)

Brother John said:
			
		

> wow...
> you must've given a lot of time to write
> that.
> 
> ...


And a very creative mind. Bravo Sir! I have a collection of tapes from the masters and I still have a long way to go before I can get the basics of their art. Just like making black belt, not everyone can reach their skill level. Many will try but a handful, if that, will become experts. Im honored and grateful to you all for sharing your knowledge. I bow to you sirs! All the best, Steve


----------



## Gemini (May 9, 2005)

I think this should be made a sticky. You know eventually when there are 20 different federations claiming legitamacy for Stooge-Fu, they can refer back here.


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 9, 2005)

wooob-wooob-wooob-woooob!  When I have time, I'll try the "circular floor run"!   Btw, I heard that Larry Fine broke off from the Howard brothers & made himself a 10th degree Grandmaster & started his own system of "Stooge Fu"--is that true? :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## searcher (May 9, 2005)

So are there any schools in the midwest?

So much time and to many eyes to poke.


----------



## Bill Lear (May 9, 2005)

What happened to Kenpo?


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (May 9, 2005)

I heard that Shemp wrote some inflamatory things about Moe not being a Black Belt in Stooge Fu before signing with Columbia and that Moe tried to commercialize Stooge Fu by eliminating about 3/4 of the eye-pokes and pie throws to make it easier to teach to Curly Joe and Joe DeRita.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 9, 2005)

MartialTalk will shortly be selling certifications in Stooge-Fu, Tae Kwon Leep, Sithjutsu  and Kung-ate. These, as well as our new Rank Registry will be available to all those with a couple of bucks burning a hole in their wallets.   More information will be announced shortly.


----------



## Gemini (May 9, 2005)

Is there a discount if you buy all 4? I'm always lookin' for a deal...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 9, 2005)

Yup.  I'm working hard on the certificates right now.  Just have to pick up a few more Chinese take out menus to get the right intel.   You'll be able to say you were certified by General Tzo, I mean, how cool is that?


----------



## Gemini (May 9, 2005)

Too cool for words. My life was meaningless until this moment. Thank you so much!


----------



## Rick Wade (May 9, 2005)

I think these two had sonmething to do with the creation of stooge-Fu.  But I maybe mistaken:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 9, 2005)

They made some contributions, but the real art traces back to the holy trinity of the original masters:


----------



## Michael Billings (May 9, 2005)

The indominitable invisible ninja hidden master of the 12 realm ... Shep, also added to the vast body of deadly knowledge we all know started with Master Mo.

 -Michael


----------



## Rick Wade (May 9, 2005)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> The indominitable invisible ninja hidden master of the 12 realm ... Shep, also added to the vast body of deadly knowledge we all know started with Master Mo.
> 
> -Michael














These are the famous three *However*











These three also contributed to the famous art.  Although not as famous without these three the art surely would have died out years ago.  Could we call these men the *STOOGE-FU SOCIETY*


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (May 9, 2005)

Curly Joe DeRita:  Proof that the 3 Sensei's Howard did not object to teaching Stooge Fu to the Goyim.


----------



## arnisador (May 9, 2005)

I won't believe it until I see a book on it at Borders, co-written by Ashida Kim and Dr. Haha Lung.


----------



## KenpoDave (May 9, 2005)

DC, where did you find this?  A fellow by the screen name of Tao 'n Out distributed it on the AOL message boards back in about 1996, but I lost mine.  Man, this is a walk down memory lane.

Now, if I could just find a copy of Tae Kwon Leap, balance within the force would be restored!


----------



## Kempogeek (May 9, 2005)

Kempogeek said:
			
		

> And a very creative mind. Bravo Sir! I have a collection of tapes from the masters and I still have a long way to go before I can get the basics of their art. Just like making black belt, not everyone can reach their skill level. Many will try but a handful, if that, will become experts. Im honored and grateful to you all for sharing your knowledge. I bow to you sirs! All the best, Steve


Once again someone who didn't have the GUTS to sign their name after dissing me some rep points for this post saying that it was a kiss-up. I was just playing around with this thread. Don't take it so seriously! All the best, Steve


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 10, 2005)

KenpoDave said:
			
		

> Now, if I could just find a copy of Tae Kwon Leap, balance within the force would be restored!


Check out Dr. Demento's 25th Anniversary cassette.  Also contains "Last Will and Temperament" by the same crew.  More _Boot To The Head_ contained therein.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 10, 2005)

KenpoDave said:
			
		

> DC, where did you find this? A fellow by the screen name of Tao 'n Out distributed it on the AOL message boards back in about 1996, but I lost mine. Man, this is a walk down memory lane.
> 
> Now, if I could just find a copy of Tae Kwon Leap, balance within the force would be restored!


 My student Phyllis Edamatsu sent it to me... I thought it was quite clever and just HAD to share it with MT people!

 I have Tae Kown Leap and everything else.......LOL ask anyone that knows me, I have an unparalleled library.  :ultracool


----------



## KenpoDave (May 10, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> My student Phyllis Edamatsu sent it to me... I thought it was quite clever and just HAD to share it with MT people!
> 
> I have Tae Kown Leap and everything else.......LOL ask anyone that knows me, I have an unparalleled library.  :ultracool



Someday, I am going to choreograph a demo based on Tae Kwon Leap and take it on the road!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 10, 2005)

KenpoDave said:
			
		

> Someday, I am going to choreograph a demo based on Tae Kwon Leap and take it on the road!


 Sorry, beat ya to it! Several students and I, did it at a Camp in Texas about 4 or 5 years ago. Everyone died laughing...... it was too cool!!

  It is really a great skit to do at a function.:supcool:


----------



## Doc (May 11, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Stooge-Fu is a system of many unconventional  techniques, weapons or whatever is at hand used to dominate you  opponent.
> 
> Origin: United States (somewhere near or in LA).
> 
> ...


Actually sir, you are incorrect. Although Grandmaster Moe, along with Professor Fine did indeed perfect the art, it was Moe's brother Shemp Howard who assisted in its creation long before younger brother Jerome Howard began training. Professor Shemp Howard actually stop studying for a period because the punishment of the specialized methods and moves was too physically demanding. It was only at this time did Grandmaster Moe recruit younger brother Jerome Howard, and change his name to "curly" to continue the triad.

Much later when Jerome became seriously ill from training, Professor Shemp Howard returned to keep the system growing while Professor Curly recuperated. Ultimately Professor "Curly" passed away, and it was suspected that Ted Healy had used the infamous "Dim mak delayed death touch" taught to him by Count Danté to do Jerome in, however it could never be proven.

It was only then did Grandmaster Moe Howard move to replace Jerome "Curly" Howard with Joe DeRita. Strange as it may seem, Professor Joe DeRita decided mid-stream that the training was beneath him and refused to particpate in the physical aspect, and only wanted to practice forms alone. It seems Professor Joe DeRita's previous training was in another very physical style under Grandmaster Lou Costello, (no relation to Lou Angel), and he assumed that Stooge-fu would be less physical. He was obviously wrong and ultimately he was replaced by Joe Besser, who continued with the masters until his death.

Although it was not generally known, the "secret" aspects of the art was passed to a young Ron Chapél via film and video in a distance learning program broadcast daily on local television in Los Angeles hosted by first Don Lemond and then Tom Hatten. Although everyone had access to the information, few bothered to decipher the complicated code that was before them.

"Doc" as he is known today, is the only living Grandmaster of the original art, and when he retires from his federal law enforcement career he intends to open a chain of schools across the country teaching motion-based Stooge-fu as a commercial product to make lots of money. Although it will never contain much of the original knowledge found in the founding art, he envisions that a few instructors may raise it to a acceptable level in spite of the shallow material. Notably, a fellow out of Arizona known for his mutton chop sideburns and bell bottom pants. However for a very few who seek "Doc" out, if they are worthy he may introduce them to SubLevel 3, the true underlying art of Stooge-fu.


----------



## Jagdish (May 11, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Actually sir, you are incorrect. Although Grandmaster Moe, along with Professor Fine did indeed perfect the art, it was Moe's brother Shemp Howard who assisted in its creation long before younger brother Jerome Howard began training. Professor Shemp Howard actually stop studying for a period because the punishment of the specialized methods and moves was too physically demanding. It was only at this time did Grandmaster Moe recruit younger brother Jerome Howard, and change his name to "curly" to continue the triad.
> 
> Much later when Jerome became seriously ill from training, Professor Shemp Howard returned to keep the system growing while Professor Curly recuperated. Ultimately Professor "Curly" passed away, and it was suspected that Ted Healy had used the infamous "Dim mak delayed death touch" taught to him by Count Danté to do Jerome in, however it could never be proven.
> 
> ...




You did forget to mention that beside learning via distant course a spirit came in your dreams inspiring some secret stuff. Also you were inspired when you saw fight between a cobra and a monkey....

...sorry, couldn't resist. :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:       :roflmao:


----------



## howardr (May 11, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Although it was not generally known, the "secret" aspects of the art was passed to a young Ron Chapél via film and video in a distance learning program broadcast daily on local television in Los Angeles hosted by first Don Lemond and then Tom Hatten. Although everyone had access to the information, few bothered to decipher the complicated code that was before them.
> 
> "Doc" as he is known today, is the only living Grandmaster of the original art, and when he retires from his federal law enforcement career he intends to open a chain of schools across the country teaching motion-based Stooge-fu as a commercial product to make lots of money. Although it will never contain much of the original knowledge found in the founding art, he envisions that a few instructors may raise it to a acceptable level in spite of the shallow material. Notably, a fellow out of Arizona known for his mutton chop sideburns and bell bottom pants. However for a very few who seek "Doc" out, if they are worthy he may introduce them to SubLevel 3, the true underlying art of Stooge-fu.


LOL!!! HEHEHE!!! That was really hilarious!


----------



## KenpoDave (May 11, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Sorry, beat ya to it! Several students and I, did it at a Camp in Texas about 4 or 5 years ago. Everyone died laughing...... it was too cool!!
> 
> It is really a great skit to do at a function.:supcool:



PLEASE tell me you taped it!!!


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 11, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> Actually sir, you are incorrect. Although Grandmaster Moe, along with Professor Fine did indeed perfect the art, it was Moe's brother Shemp Howard who assisted in its creation long before younger brother Jerome Howard began training. Professor Shemp Howard actually stop studying for a period because the punishment of the specialized methods and moves was too physically demanding. It was only at this time did Grandmaster Moe recruit younger brother Jerome Howard, and change his name to "curly" to continue the triad.
> 
> Much later when Jerome became seriously ill from training, Professor Shemp Howard returned to keep the system growing while Professor Curly recuperated. Ultimately Professor "Curly" passed away, and it was suspected that Ted Healy had used the infamous "Dim mak delayed death touch" taught to him by Count Danté to do Jerome in, however it could never be proven.
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (May 11, 2005)

Man you Kenpo guys are living in the past!   Stooge-Fu is old school.  

Haven't you seen the undefeatable comedy of the Wayans brothers?  You must experience it first hand to understand it's power.  One of the guys who trained with them even won an Academy Award.  Get with the times!


----------



## Doc (May 11, 2005)

Jagdish said:
			
		

> You did forget to mention that beside learning via distant course a spirit came in your dreams inspiring some secret stuff. Also you were inspired when you saw fight between a cobra and a monkey....
> 
> ...sorry, couldn't resist. :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:       :roflmao:


That's my story - and I'm sticking to it. I have never been inspired that way ---------- well I did have a dream or two ----------- and did did go to the zoo once. Ummmmmm. Let me get back to you.


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 11, 2005)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Man you Kenpo guys are living in the past!   Stooge-Fu is old school.


Hey, don't knock the "old school"!  Stooge-Fu is still being used today by some of the best in the world...you go, KumuPalani! artyon: I got this picture from Mr. Trejo's website--it's good that he has a great sense of humor! :asian:


----------



## Doc (May 11, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Hey, don't knock the "old school"!  Stooge-Fu is still being used today by some of the best in the world...you go, KumuPalani! artyon: I got this picture from Mr. Trejo's website--it's good that he has a great sense of humor! :asian:


Actually he is practicing "new school" or motion Stooge-fu. I was already deep into real stooge-fu when he was white belt, although I did see flashes of his potential when I was the lead official at his first match as a white belt at the IKC.


----------



## Doc (May 11, 2005)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Man you Kenpo guys are living in the past!   Stooge-Fu is old school.
> 
> Haven't you seen the undefeatable comedy of the Wayans brothers?  You must experience it first hand to understand it's power.  One of the guys who trained with them even won an Academy Award.  Get with the times!


You're kidding right. Wayans is a partial art. All kicks and a sport, not real fighting.


----------



## Kempogeek (May 11, 2005)

I have the advantage of seeing a 2 hour seminar on Stooge Fu every Saturay night on one of my local stations. The highlight of my week. You can never go wrong with the classics. All the best, Steve


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (May 11, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> You're kidding right. Wayans is a partial art. All kicks and a sport, not real fighting.



Any of the Wayans could defeat any of the Stooges in "Last Comic Standing".  And the argument that Stooge Fu is better with multiple comedians doesn't hold water either.  If you can't defeat one comedian, how could you defeat many.

P.S.  Of course I'm kidding!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 12, 2005)

If you're looking for something more esoteric, try Carlin-ryu.  
Begin with the Seven Words You Used To Not Be Able To Say On Television.
Not a physically impressive art, but rich in internal development.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 12, 2005)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Man you Kenpo guys are living in the past!   Stooge-Fu is old school.
> 
> Haven't you seen the undefeatable comedy of the Wayans brothers? You must experience it first hand to understand it's power. One of the guys who trained with them even won an Academy Award. Get with the times!


  I suppose they are from Brazil as well .... right?

  :jedi1:   opcorn:  :uhyeah:


----------



## Simon Curran (May 12, 2005)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Man you Kenpo guys are living in the past! Stooge-Fu is old school.
> 
> Haven't you seen the undefeatable comedy of the Wayans brothers? You must experience it first hand to understand it's power. One of the guys who trained with them even won an Academy Award. Get with the times!


Hey that's what I was saying all along, they are the modern day masters of Stooge Fu...


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (May 12, 2005)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> I suppose they are from Brazil as well .... right?
> 
> :jedi1:   opcorn:  :uhyeah:



No, but I bet they all trained at the same house where they spent a lot of time rolling around on the floor, and went around teasing the heck out of people on the street.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 22, 2005)

Doc said:
			
		

> That's my story - and I'm sticking to it. I have never been inspired that way ---------- well I did have a dream or two ----------- and did did go to the zoo once. Ummmmmm. Let me get back to you.


Sounds like a country song


----------

